# National Engineering Register (NER)



## Tarek Khalifa (May 27, 2018)

Hello,

I’m about to submit to EA my skill assessment (Bachelor's Degree only) without applying for skilled employment assessment, and since NER requires at least 5 years experience, how am I supposed to prove my skilled employment to NER?, do I have to apply for skilled employment assessment also with EA?

Kind regards,


----------



## ninahlt (Feb 3, 2020)

I have same question.


----------

